# Honda GCV-160 sputters, backfires, stalls



## logoody (Mar 20, 2006)

Just stumbled onto this forum. I have a GCV160 engine on my lawn mower, about 5 years old, has had the same problem for 4 years. The engine starts, runs about 3 minutes and then starts stumbling, backfiring, and eventually will stall out. Cutting the throttle to idle will sometimes keep the engine running, wait 15 sec and then take it up to full load, will run 5-10 minutes and then repeats the stumble. Engine stumbled when new once or twice a weekend, but wouldn't die. 
If it stalls completely I have to wait 1-2 minutes before I can restart. Last weekend the engine ran perfectly, this weekend cough and sputter. I have tried flushing fuel lines, carburetor flushing/cleaning, new plug, checking keyway, magneto gap. Thought maybe some of you guru's could shed the light. Usually takes 3 or 4 pulls to start, a little smoke at startup. Seemed to stop stumbling when I held the governor open slighty to pick up the RPM for 20-30 seconds, then finished mowing about an hour.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## AllPowerDoug (Mar 15, 2006)

sticky valve maybe?


----------

